# Muskingum River north of Zanesville



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

We are looking to do some river fishing in our boat, a Tracker pro v 16 with a 40 hp motor. I was looking at launching at Riverside park in Zanesville. Just wondering what the river is like in that area if we head north. Any shallow areas to worry about, or is it well channelized? Wanting to do some bass fishing. Thanks for any input anyone can give.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

It's shallow right now! Less that a foot deep in places. I probably wouldn't take your boat there right now, best to have a jet. You can only go as far as Ellis dam. The lock is inoperable


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

foxbites said:


> It's shallow right now! Less that a foot deep in places. I probably wouldn't take your boat there right now, best to have a jet. You can only go as far as Ellis dam. The lock is inoperable


Thanks for the info. Am I better off trying one of the pools to the south?


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Dresden has a boat ramp down below the high school. I've never been on the water there but I bank fish quite a bit about a mile or so up stream and I see multiple boats everytime. 

Oh and stripers have been hitting pretty good in that area. Caught more than a few over the last couple of weeks while catfishing.


----------

